# Netbeans IDE konfigurieren



## Gast (27. Dez 2005)

Ich habe Netbeans 5.0 /beta 2 unter Linux (Suse 10) laufen lassen. Die Schrift für die Properties, Projekte ... ist sehr klein und "spinnwebig".  Wer weiß, wo ich die Schrift einstellen kann? Ich habe nur Einstellmöglichkeiten für den "Quellcode-Editor" gefunden.


----------



## L-ectron-X (27. Dez 2005)

Ich habe jetzt nur NetBeans 3.6 zur Hand
Hier finde ich die Einstellmöglichkeiten der Oberfläche und den Editoren unter
_Tools -> Options -> Editing -> Editor Settings_.

Die Einstellungen für den Property-Editor sind hier bspw. unter _Properties Editor_ zu finden


----------



## MaSch (28. Dez 2005)

Diese Einstellungen sind auch in der 5'er Version zu finden: 
Tools/Options/Editor/AdvancedOptions. Ich finde dort aber k e i n e Möglichkeit den Font einzustellen!!? Irgendwie sollte es aber doch gehen???


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Dez 2005)

NetBeans hat in der Regel ein sehr gute Hilfe-Funktion an Board. Damit solltest du dein Problem auf jeden Fall lösen können.


----------

